# ,  / > Icom >  Heil ProSet IC

## rn3qno

?

----------

rn3qno

----------


## RK1NA

.
 .

----------

rn3qno

----------

rn3qno

----------


## 50LV50

, .     .     , ,  , .  :::: 
   ,    .   ,     ? 
                . 
 ,   ,          ,       ,       . 

  ,       ,         .  :Super:

----------

rn3qno

----------

rn3qno

----------


## R5ZQ

50LV50,        ,      HEIL.        ,  .

----------


## R6LCF

rn3qno
:                ?

 ,  ,     ,      .    :    ()
1),   ,   (       )
2)  -.(    )
3)    ,        ( )
     .
,.          . Adobe Audition 1.5               .
:     ,     . , (  )       ( ).   ,   ,.           5  8   . ?  ,  ,   .    .      (  )   .          (    , ).    ,   ,  .         .             .  ,  , . ....... , ,.    , .(  )   ,    . !

----------



----------


## RK1NA

> 3)    ,        ( )


 ?
   ?
    ,     .

----------

> HEIL PROSET Elite IC   HEIL PROSET IC.     ?


.

----------

